# Columbia Film School Acceptance Rate & Minimum GPA



## Chris W (Jul 19, 2019)

According to data from our Application Tracker we can calculate the reported acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for Columbia MFA in Film.

*Here's a link to all accepted Columbia film applications.*

Here's the results from that data:

Columbia - Creative Producing

*FilmSchool.org Columbia Acceptance Rate:* 63% (41 out of 65 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.13
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 16
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 1
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 9
Columbia - Directing/Screenwriting

*FilmSchool.org Columbia Acceptance Rate:* 26% (47 out of 179 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA:* 2.8
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 5
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 20
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 21
For data from other film programs see this article as well as the Application Tracker:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

